# Is the U15 academy age group having playoffs for the 17/18 season?



## Myleftfoot (Jul 28, 2017)

Is the U15 academy age group having playoffs for the 17/18 season?


----------



## younothat (Jul 28, 2017)

No according to latest info at:
http://www.ussoccerda.com/events


----------



## Myleftfoot (Jul 28, 2017)

It’s weird how the girls side is going to have playoffs but not the boys.


----------



## younothat (Jul 28, 2017)

Myleftfoot said:


> It’s weird how the girls side is going to have playoffs but not the boys.


Yeah and the girls u15 also have a winter showcase and spring showcase also.    First years of GDA so looks like ussda is putting more resources into those groups.   

Maybe things will change a bit when all the boys clubs see these reductions?


----------

